

The Canary At The New York Times Grows Larger As Internet Advertising Keeps Dropping - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/28/the-canary-at-the-new-york-times-grows-louder-as-internet-advertising-keeps-dropping/

======
jwesley
I think the heart of problem is ads on NYTimes.com are exactly the same in the
minds of marketers as ads on any other website, and that type of web traffic
is just not that valuable.

In print, big media brands can use their brand value to drive rates up, which
is why you see companies use "see our ad in The New York Times, Time magazine,
etc). They need to find a way to leverage that brand value online, or maybe
we're just seeing the death of a business model.

------
utnick
they had less ad revenue because they had less traffic ( due to the election
being over )

I don't really think this is a canary for the general internet advertising
world.

